# Incompleted Colonoscopy?



## minnert (Mar 7, 2003)

Part way through my last Colonoscopy in January 2003, experienced extreme pain (not just the gas pain you may get with this procedure). It only lasted a few seconds and then subsided. A minute or so later harsh pain returned but this time did not go away until the doctor removed the scope. She stated she could not finish the procedure as my colon was too tensed up. I can understand how that might happen but ever since this unfinished test, I have had pain and cramps like under my left rib and across the abdomen and to some extent to the right side. Also feels like my kidneys are hurting. I have cold chills all day long and sweat all night long.Was diagnosed with IBS, Acid Reflux, Hiatal Hernia and all that good stuff. Have lost my voice several times in the past 3 years.I did have a completely successful colonoscopy about eight years ago but not by the same doctor. She was on maternity leave so I had to have test done by someone new to her office.Has anyone experienced anything like this with a colonoscopy?Thanks,Min


----------



## Pryncss (Dec 8, 2002)

Hey you are VERY close to me. Which doctor did you use that you had this problem? I am seeing Dr. Remington in Watertown. I am hoping she is not the one you used. I am already terrified. They said they are gonna give me Demerol and Versed as well as an antispasmodic to reduce colon cramping. Steffie


----------



## StormTrackr (Sep 8, 2002)

Hi Pryncss -- Don't be terrified. If you are getting demerol and versed; everything will be fine. The prep will be the worst part. I just had one last friday; (my third in 13 months); and had the same sedative.


----------



## lin_li_ (Feb 25, 2003)

I actually experienced tremendous, intense pain halfway through my colonoscopy too...I was like squirming up in pain and the doctors said they had actually abrased my intestinal walls. And then i ended up with abdominal pain for a week...and black stools for 1 day. It was a rather bad experience for me because I was so fully awake throughout.


----------



## passionflower (Feb 1, 2003)

My first Colonoscopy was not completed. . . it was intensely painful throughout. The doc said I had an adverse reaction to the Demorol (don't get scared Princess, as I've never heard of anyone else getting the reaction I did, and you probably won't either. My second was also very painful, and I was pretty drugged up, and little able to do anything but groan in pain. They did use a different drug, and I think the Gastroenterologist was superior. However, it was successfully completed. The docs do have varying degrees of skill, don't they? So, 1) you might see if there was a difference in the drugs used. You may have had an adverse reaction; and 2) don't rule out the skill of the doctor. The residual effects you describe of pain under the left rib and across abdomen sounds much like my ongoing pain. I am more concerned about your chills and sweats. Are you running fever? Could it be from something unrelated like the flu? Or, do you think it might be from the colonoscopy. Have you gotten another doc's opinion on all this? The chills and sweats need to be evaluated in my unprofessional opinion. Also, have them take a look at your blood work again. Good luck.


----------

